# My Haul from Yesterday!



## makeupgal (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay!  I got almost every piece AND the hard to get Barbie.  Had to get there early!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 14, 2007)

ack! you got a lot. you must've seen some fellow specktrettes there


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

wow you cleaned out the whole collection almost, lol!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 14, 2007)

geez your lucky


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 14, 2007)

:O


-major drooling-

They're gorgeous!​


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 14, 2007)

holy cow, lucky you!!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 15, 2007)

great haul


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooh, very nice. How do you like the Glimmer Shimmers? I've never tried them and Loves Pink looks so pretty.

Have fun with all of it!


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 15, 2007)

lucky duck!


----------



## peebs (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, please tell us how you like the glimmer shimmer!


----------



## User40 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bootiful!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome haul!


----------



## macface (Feb 15, 2007)

Enjoy


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 15, 2007)

amazing haul! bet your purse is feeling sore now lol


----------



## little teaser (Feb 15, 2007)

thats an awesome haul, enjoy your goodies


----------



## shertz1981 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, awesome haul!!! Enjoy!


----------



## makeupgal (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_Ooh, very nice. How do you like the Glimmer Shimmers? I've never tried them and Loves Pink looks so pretty.

Have fun with all of it!_

 
I LOVE the Glimmershimmers.  They are awesome.  I love the Beauty Powder as well!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 15, 2007)

nice haul!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome! Were you at International?  What was your number?  I was 5 LOL


----------



## CubNan (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm jealous.  Enjoy!


----------



## makeupgal (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Awesome! Were you at International?  What was your number?  I was 5 LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My little Amanda had #9.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 2, 2007)

*OMG* you weren't lying - you really did get damn near everything, lol. 



​


----------



## daydreamerdelux (May 29, 2007)

LOOKS YUMMY TO ME!!

I LOVE THE BARBIE DOLL AND THE COLLECTION WAS FANTASTIC BY
 FAR ONE OF ,THE BIGGEST HIGHLIGHTS FROM THIS YEARS COLLECTIONS!


----------



## clwkerric (May 29, 2007)

Wow, great stuff!


----------

